# Can I clean/disinfect concealer??



## lizzymcfizzy (Jul 28, 2009)

hi

I have some concealer to sell (mac and dermablend) and I remember reading something about cleaning makeup but  I can't for the life of me find it anywhere!

Can anyone help me?  Can you clean concealer or is it only lippie you can clean?
And how??

Thanks!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Liz


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 28, 2009)

If it is a cream concealer, you can wipe away the top layer off with a tissue and be alright. If it is a concealer that you dip a wand into and put back in after you use it, it is contaminated for life. HTH!


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 28, 2009)

the only concealer you cannot sanitize is select moisturecover, because it contains water.

for studio finish, studio sculpt, and studio stick, just wipe the top layer off.  for studio touch up stick, clean like an eyeliner.  dip in alcohol, wipe, and sharpen.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah that is what I was gonna say with SS just scrap the top layer, or sharpen the pencils ....Since it is going on the skin not in eyes, mouth etc...it should be okay....But I am OCD so what the hell do I know


----------



## BeautyizPain (Jul 28, 2009)

wipe the top layer off with a tissue dipped in alcohol..that'll do it


----------



## erine1881 (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyizPain* 

 
_wipe the top layer off with a tissue dipped in alcohol..that'll do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no!  don't use an alcohol-dipped tissue!

the only one that should touch alcohol is the pencil concealer.  the others can be ruined.  all you have to do is use a clean, dry tissue, wipe off the top layer, and its clean.


----------



## lizzymcfizzy (Jul 28, 2009)

oh how easy is that! thanks girls.   yeah they are both jars, no wands.


----------

